# Can I upload my own PDFs to the Kindle?



## Guest

I know that must sound like a stupid newb question.  But can I upload existing PDF files to the Kindle to read them?  I believe I read somewhere the answer was "yes" if I use the USB port.  I just wanted to get confirmation.


----------



## Greg Banks

I don't remember which Kindle you have. The DX can read PDFs natively, so the answer is yes. For the other Kindles you need to convert them first to a Kindle-readable format, which you can do for free using your Kindle "free" email address. They will send the file back to you, and you can then load that onto the Kindle.


----------



## lmk2045

You can also use Mobipocket Creator if your operating system is Windows 2000 or Windows XP. Hopefully, there will soon be a Vista version. The software is free. Convert the PDF file and then transfer the .prc file from your computer to your Kindle's document folder via the USB cable.

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/downloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp


----------



## marianneg

lmk2045 said:


> You can also use Mobipocket Creator if your operating system is Windows 2000 or Windows XP. Hopefully, there will soon be a Vista version.


Creator works just fine on my Vista laptop (32-bit).


----------



## Greg Banks

I've been using Creator on Vista all the time.


----------



## lmk2045

Greg Banks said:


> I've been using Creator on Vista all the time.


Thank you. I have been using my old laptop with XP to do the conversions and then transfering them to my Vista computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Note that converted PDF's may not display as well as the original. . .especially if the original is column formatted or has a lot of graphics/pictures.  But if they are primarily text they should be perfectly usable.


----------



## Guest

Greg Banks said:


> I don't remember which Kindle you have. The DX can read PDFs natively, so the answer is yes. For the other Kindles you need to convert them first to a Kindle-readable format, which you can do for free using your Kindle "free" email address. They will send the file back to you, and you can then load that onto the Kindle.


I haven't got it yet. Hopefully will be getting next month since I told everyone that is what I want for my birthday and instead of giving me presents to make donations to the ***** Kindle Fund 

It sounds like if I want to read PDFs as they are formatted I need the DX. The PDFs I am referring to have a lot of special formatting (mostly roleplaying game supplements), so converting them for the K2 to text will probably make them impossible to read


----------



## fekish

Greg Banks said:


> I don't remember which Kindle you have. The DX can read PDFs natively, so the answer is yes. For the other Kindles you need to convert them first to a Kindle-readable format, which you can do for free using your Kindle "free" email address. They will send the file back to you, and you can then load that onto the Kindle.


Hello

i know is an old topic but didnt want to open a new one...
With Kindle 3, are we able to read PDF's?

One of the reasons of possibly buying the Kindle 3 is for reading PDF's, thus if it cannot it would be a major drawback for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ann in Arlington

fekish said:


> Hello
> 
> i know is an old topic but didnt want to open a new one...
> With Kindle 3, are we able to read PDF's?
> 
> One of the reasons of possibly buying the Kindle 3 is for reading PDF's, thus if it cannot it would be a major drawback for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The answer is a qualified YES. The Kindle will display PDF files natively. BUT, most PDF's are designed to layout best on an 8.5x11 sheet. . . .as the Kindle's screen is only a 6 inch diagonal, many folks find that it's just too small to be useful. There are 'pan' and 'zoom' options but they are not idea. PDF's work much better on the larger Kindle, the DX model, because of the bigger screen.

Now, if the PDF is basically text and is not copy protected in anyway, it can be converted to Kindle format, which will allow for resizing the print, making notes, etc. But you'll lose any specific layout design and if there are non-text elements, like charts and graphs, the conversion is problematic.


----------



## Toby

1. Use your free kindle address. 2. Type the word, CONVERT, in the subject line. You can now change the font, etc. You can send it directly to your Kindle 3.


----------

